# My Burstner 875



## n6skp (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi I wanted to add a cycle carrier to the rear of our motorhome, I've heard that Burstner don't recommend it, can anyone give me any advice please


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I would contact Camper UK in Lincoln they are the main Burstner agents in the UK and are people who will give you an honest answer.

As they advertise the fitting of bike racks on their Burstner website I don't imagine that it is a problem


----------

